# Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2



## Sneep (15. August 2014)

Hallo,

auf millionenfachen Wunsch von 2 Herren noch einmal 5 Fische zum bestimmen.
Alle Arten stammen aus der Eifelrur, bzw kommen dort vor.

In ca. 1 Woche dann wieder die Auflösung.


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Diesmal ist es einfacher. Bin gespannt auf die "Schätzungen"!


----------



## florianparske (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Dann versuche ich mal mein Glück:



Bachforelle (Milchner)
Schneider
Wels
Karausche
Meerforelle


----------



## jkc (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*



			
				florianparske;4189920

[LIST=1 schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Bachforelle (Milchner)
> [*]Schneider
> [*]Wels
> [*]Karausche
> ...



Hi, gehe ich soweit mit, aber wieso kann 1 nicht auch eine Meerforelle oder Seeforelle sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Forelle, die meint eine B.F sein zu wollen
 Schneider  (bei uns an der Weser völlig fehlend)
 Wels
 Goldfisch (auf keinen Fall eine Karausche, wer einen Giebel sieht, mag das ja glauben)
 Forelle in Freiwasserfärbung.
 (Also entweder Seeforelle oder eine frisch aufgestiegene M.F. )


----------



## nikobellic1887 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Forelle, die meint eine B.F sein zu wollen
> Schneider  (bei uns an der Weser völlig fehlend)
> Wels
> Goldfisch (auf keinen Fall eine Karausche, wer einen Giebel sieht, mag das ja glauben)
> ...



Wäre ich dabei.


----------



## bw1 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Dann mal los:
1. Bachforelle oder gefärbte Meerforelle
2. Schneider. Selber lange keinen mehr gesehen.
3. Wels
4. Hmm... für die Karausche sprechen die Form der Rückenflosse und die vergleichsweise kleinen Schuppen. Die Körperform und der leicht abgesetzte Kopf passen dagegen eher zum Giebel. Für mich nicht eindeutig, daher sage ich einfach mal Hybride ;-) 
5. Meerforelle


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*



bw1 schrieb:


> Hmm... für die Karausche sprechen die Form der Rückenflosse und die vergleichsweise kleinen Schuppen. Die Körperform und der leicht abgesetzte Kopf passen dagegen eher zum Giebel. Für mich nicht eindeutig, daher sage ich einfach mal Hybride ;-)
> 5. Meerforelle



Was wäre das dann? Ein Kariebel, oder eine Gausche!? Sehr interessant. Vor allem, wenn man berücksichtigt, wie sich Giebel reproduzieren.


----------



## Martin70 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Andal wie lange beschäftigst du dich schon mit Fischen? Ich musste erstmal nachlesen was du meinst. 
Aber immerhin habe ich dadurch was gelernt. Danke Dir.
Fischbestimmung, da halte ich mich diesmal raus. 
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Seit meinem vierten Lebensjahr... langsam bilden sich wohl bei mir Kiemenspalten, oder sind es doch bloß Falten!?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

1: Bachforelle Milchner
2: Schneider
3: Wels
4: Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher! Die Rückenflosse passt nicht zur konkaven  Rückenflosse des Giebels. Schuppen der Seitenlinie zähle ich 32 würde zur Karausche und Giebel passen, dass gesamte Erscheinungsbild passt aber meiner Meinung nicht zur Karausche, darum tippe ich auf verwilderten Goldfisch ;-)
5: Meerforelle


----------



## bw1 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

@ Andal
 Meines Wissens gibt es beim Giebel verschiedene Varianten der Fortpflanzung und nicht alle Giebelbestände sind ausschließlich weiblich. Von daher sollten Hybriden doch grundsätzlich möglich sein - oder? Falls nein, wäre ich für eine Erklärung dankbar.


----------



## bacalo (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*



Andal schrieb:


> Seit meinem vierten Lebensjahr... langsam bilden sich wohl bei mir Kiemenspalten, oder sind es doch bloß Falten!?




I C H   schätze, das Avaterbild ist (das von) Andal.

Ferner schätze ich mit und werfe mein unbedeutendes Wissen in den Ring:

1. frisch aufgestiegene MeFo
2. Schneider (markante Seitenlinie)
3. Waller/Wels
4. Karausche
5. Seeforelle

Ach ja, dem TE ein dankeschön|wavey:.


----------



## rippi (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

@bw1

 Ja es gibt auch nicht gynogentisch reproduzierende Bestände. Aber  Karausche x Giebel ist theoretisch möglich, wenn Giebel = männlich und Karausche weiblich. Nur ob das in der Natur wirklich stattfindet?.


----------



## bacalo (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Was es alles gibt|kopfkrat.

gez.
Dr. med. Wurschd


----------



## Sneep (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hallo,

ein Dank an alle, die bis jetzt das Word  "Hybride" nicht in die Diskussion geworfen haben.:q

Kleiner Tip, in der Einleitung ist beschrieben, woher die Fische stammen, da haben sich dann einige Vorschläge von selbst erledigt.

SnEEp


----------



## cxppx19xx (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

gelöscht


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hier meine Tipps:

 1) Bachforelle (schöner Laichhaken by the way)
 2) Schneider
 3) Wels
 4) Giebel
 5) Seeforelle


----------



## Alex1860 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

1) Bachforelle (Milchner)
2) Schneider 
3) Waller
4) Karausche
5) Seeforelle


----------



## Laichzeit (17. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

1. Bachforelle
2. Schneider
3. Waller
4. Ein Giebel, da die Bauchflosse 7 oder 8 Flossenstrahlen besitzt, anstatt  9 und mehr wie bei der Karausche, was jedoch nicht passt ist die konvexe Rückenflosse.
5. Meerforelle


----------



## Deep Down (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

1. Bachforelle
2. Schneider
3. Waller
4. Das ist einfach ein nicht umgefärbter Goldfisch!
5. Meerforelle


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Und ein nicht gefärbter Goldfisch (Urform) ist der Giebel


----------



## Sneep (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und ein nicht gefärbter Goldfisch (Urform) ist der Giebel




Hallo,

das ist nicht ganz richtig, besser gesagt nicht mehr ganz richtig.

Das war bis vor einigen Jahren Stand der Forschung, dass der Goldfisch eine gezüchtete Farbvariante des Giebels ist.

Heute hat man durch Gen-Untersuchungen festgestellt, dass
die chinesische Silberkarausche die Urform des Goldfisches war.
Mehr zu diesemThema gibt s hier:

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaris...fische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/systematik.htm

Das Thema Karausche-Giebel-Goldfisch  ist ein echtes Minenfeld!

SneeP


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Oh von der Studie wusste ich nichts .... ich war noch auf stand Golfisch = farbversion des Giebels....


----------



## Sneep (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

*Auflösung der  2. Bestimmungsrunde*​ 
*Fisch 6: Bachforelle (70cm)*

  Verwechslung möglich mit:
*Lachs *
  -Schwanzstil wäre schmaler
  - Maulspalte wäre nicht so tief, sondern nur bis zum Auge
  - Schwanzflosse wäre leicht eingebuchtet.

*Regenbogenforelle:*
  -Schwanzflosse wäre schwarz bepunktet

*Meerforelle:*
  -hätte keine roten Punkte


*Fisch 7: Schneider*
  -Auffällige, geschwungene Seitenlinie (Doppelnaht)
  - endständiges Maul

  Verwechslung möglich mit:
*keinem*

*Fisch 8: Waller*
  -6  Barteln, davon 2 lange vor den Augen, 4 kürzere unter dem Kiefer
  -winzige Rückenflosse
  -Hintere Körperhälfte mit Flossensaum unten

  Verwechslungen möglich mit:
*Schwarzer amerik Zwergwels & Brauner amerik. Zwergwels*
  -hätten Fettflosse
  Hätten 8 Barteln, aber keine langen
  Hätten größere Rückenflosse
  Hätten keinen Flossensaum

*Fisch 9: Karausche*
  -kein verhärteter 1. Strahl in der Rückenflosse, Rückenflosse weich.
  -Rückenflosse ausgewölbt
  -Schwanzflosse nur sehr wenig eingeschnitten, abgerundet.

  Verwechslung möglich mit 

*Giebel*
*-*Hätte Rückenflosse wie Karpfen, verhärteter erster Strahl der Rückenflosse und Flosse eingeschnitten
  -Schwanzflosse wäre tiefer eingeschnitten.

Bemerkungen:
  Der Fisch ist „amtlich“, er stammt aus dem Aquazoo in Düsseldorf.


  Der Fisch entspricht sehr dem verbreiteten Aussehen des  Giebels. Das war eine Stolperfalle für alle, die anhand von Bildern bestimmen. Mit dieser Rückenflosse geht an der Karausche kein Weg vorbei.

  Wäre es keine Karausche gewesen, hätte man mit dem Foto nicht zwischen Goldfisch und Giebel unterscheiden können.

*Fisch 10: Meerforelle(88 cm)*
-Gerade Hinterkante der Schwanzflosse
- Dicker Schwanzstil
  -wuchtiger Fisch
-tief gespaltenes Maul 
  -Schwanzflosse nicht bepunktet.
  -Laichkleid der MF beginnt sich zu bilden (brauner Rücken und schwarze Punkte) Verwechslung möglich mit:
*Lachs *
  -Schwanzstil wäre schmaler
  - Maulspalte wäre nicht so tief, sondern nur bis zum Auge
  - Schwanzflosse wäre leicht eingebuchtet.
  -der Fisch wäre deutlich schlanker.

*Regenbogenforelle:*
  -Schwanzflosse wäre schwarz bepunktet

*Bachforelle:*
  -hätte  roten Punkte
  -hätte nicht das Laichkleid der MF

*Seeforelle:*
*-*Herkunft des Fisches aus der Rur

  Bemerkung: MF und BF sind nur anhand der Färbung zu unterscheiden. Die Unterscheidung ist oft nicht sicher möglich. In der Zeit der Laichfärbung gut unterscheidbar
  Wegen der deutlichen Silberfärbung, kann man sagen, dass der Fisch frisch aufgestiegen ist. Silber ist die Seefarbe.
  Ich habe 2x informiert, dass alle Fische aus der Rur stammen, wie sollte da eine Seeforelle hinkommen?

SNEEP


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Naja bei der Meerforelle die viele als Seeforelle getippt haben, hätte ich anhand der Ruhr auf die Ruhrtalsperre getippt... und da scheint es die sogar zu geben 

http://www.asv-rursee.de/wissenswertes/


----------



## Sneep (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*




Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja bei der Meerforelle die viele als Seeforelle getippt haben, hätte ich anhand der Ruhr auf die Ruhrtalsperre getippt... und da scheint es die sogar zu geben
> 
> http://www.asv-rursee.de/wissenswertes/



Hallo,

wenn beide Formen im gleichen Gewässerabschnitt vorkommen, ist eine sichere Unterscheidung fast unmöglich.
SF steigen aber nur zum laichen in einmündende Bäche auf, Meerforellen steigen aber nicht so weit auf zum laichen. Da es sich beim Rursee um einen Stausee handelt, der nicht passierbar ist und SF immer nach Stromauf aufsteigen, treffen beide Formen nicht aufeinander.

Bei der Rur handelt es sich um die Eifelrur, die mit H-Ausfall.

SneeP


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Ist es ausgeschlossen das Karauschen einen festen Flossenstrahl haben?

Wenn ja, dann geht meine Anzahl an gefangenen Krauschen etwas runter und die der Giebel etwas hoch und in dem einen oder anderen Gewässer muss der Besatz von Karausche auf Giebel umbenannt werden...


----------



## BERND2000 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Eine so bullig gebaute Karausche, habe ich noch nie gesehen? 

 Mag ja am Bild liegen, aber das Bauchgefühl verweigert meine Zustimmung.


----------



## Sneep (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hallo,

@ Allrounder

Bei den allermeisten Arten ist der 1. Strahl der Rückenflosse verstärkt, alleine um die Rückenflosse beim Schwimmen vor Beschädigungen zu schützen. Bei der Karausche ist das nicht anders.

Der Giebel hat  eine Rückenflosse, exakt wie der Karpfen. Das heißt, der erste Strahl ist extrem verstärkt und bildet einen Dorn.
Die hintere Seite des Dorns ist griffelt. Diese Riffel kann man deutlich fühlen. Das ist auch  die Ursache dafür, dass sich Karpfen mit der Rückenflosse so leicht in einem Netz verfangen.

@Bernd
das kann ich verstehen. Ohne die Rückenflosse hätte ich ganz spontan Giebel  gesagt. Der Rumpf und viele andere weiche  Merkmale passen eher zum Giebel.
Da sagt mein Bauch das gleiche wie deiner.

Das Dumme ist nur, der Fisch hat aber nun einmal eine Rückenflosse. Es wird nicht strttig sein, dass diese Rückenflosse eindeutig die einer Karausche ist. Das ist DAS Unterscheidungsmerkmal schlechthin. Auch der nur wenig eingeschnittene Schwanz mit den weichen Rundungen ist ein Hinweis auf Karausche.

Bliebe ein Hybrid mit Giebel oder Goldfisch. Bei Hybriden von Cypriniden ist es so, dass ein Elterteil den Kopf, das andere den Rumpf vererbt. Das passt aber auch nicht, da der Rumpf auch die Flossen umfasst, d.h. hier sind alleine am Rumpf bereits die Merkmale von 2 Arten enthalten. Beim Hybriden wäre aber ein Rumpf wie beim Giebel, oder wie bei der  Karausche zu erwarten, keinesfalls ein Mischmasch.
Der Kopfbereich würde für beide Arten passen.

Ich habe dieses Foto in Erwartung von viel Bauchgefühl beim Betrachter ausgewählt.|supergri

SNeeP


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Ok, die Karauschen die besetzt wurden hatten tatsächlich alle einen extrem festen ersten Flossenstrahl, der oben Spitz war und hinten geriffelt. Sodass sie sich auch im Netz verfangen.

Na Super, da wussten dann ein paar mehr Leute nicht was es tatsächlich für ein Fisch ist. 

*leich peinlich berührt rot werd*


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

moinsen, warum eigentlich immer zwischen bach, meer und seeforelle unterscheiden...?
ist doch alles das gleiche...
(unterschiedliche schonzeiten und minmaße ausgenommen)


----------



## BERND2000 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*



observer schrieb:


> moinsen, warum eigentlich immer zwischen bach, meer und seeforelle unterscheiden...?
> ist doch alles das gleiche...
> (unterschiedliche schonzeiten und minmaße ausgenommen)



Weil es Standortformen sind.
 Was denkst du wie viele Gewässer gar keine grö0eren Forellen produzieren, wenn man da dann ein Mindestmaß einsetzen würde von 40 cm.....

 Gleichzeitig kann in so einen Forellenbach aber auch der Laichplatz von größeren Wanderformen liegen.
 Dann sind dort stationäre kleinere B.F und größere S.F oder M.F.
 Wenn man sie nicht unterscheidet, könnte man die größeren benachteiligen und die kleineren B.F nicht nutzen.
 Hängt alles eben auch vom Gewässer und den vorkommenden Fischen vor Ort ab.
 Das macht also schon Sinn sie zu unterscheiden.
 Weil die Formen, halt unterschiedlich schnell abwachsen.


----------



## Sneep (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hallo,
@ Allronder

Damit seid ihr garantiert nicht die einzigen. Ich habe eine ganze Reihe solcher Fälle beobachtet, wo Karauschen bestellt aber Giebel geliefert wurden. In allen Fällen vom Gewässerwart gegengezeichnet. Manche Vereine in drei Jahren in Folge, obwohl sie wussten, dass die Fische im Vorjahr Giebel waren.

Ich frage mich nur, ob die Fischzüchter bewusst betrügen wollen oder ob sie selber den Unterschied nicht kennen.

Wobei ich nicht sagen kann was schlimmer ist.

Wenn du ein gutes Foto hast, schaue ich mir den Fisch gerne einmal an. Wichtig ist die Rückenflosse, am besten aufstellen.

@ Observer

Du hast Recht, mit der Antwort "Europäische Forelle" habe ich die Art bestimmt. Weshalb also noch weiter gehen und auch die Form bestimmen? Du hast dir die Antwort bereits selbst gegeben. Den Begriff europäische Forelle finde ich an keiner Stelle in den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen. Dort heißt es BF oder MF.  Deswegen bin ich als Angler gezwungen, die Formen zu unterscheiden oder alle  Salmoniden zurückzusetzen.
Zudem habe ich bei meinen Fotos die Gewissheit, dass die Formen der gezeigten Forellen durch implantierte Sender (bei der MF)oder durch Strontiumuntersuchungen (bei der BF) belegt sind.

Nur die Art bestimmen ist ja auch keine Herausforderung.
Alle Forellen ohne schwarze Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse und alle ohne dünnen Schwanzstil sind ja Europäische Forellen.

sNeeP


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

mal ne dumme Frage, die Unterscheidung BF / MF und Abgrenzung zur SF ist doch eigentlich nur möglich durch weiterführende Untersuchungen, wenn ich Deinen darüber stehenden Beitrag richtig deute?
 SF aufgrund des Dammes vom Rurstaudamm auszuschließen , haltre ich seit ich Bilder von Hochwasser gesehen habe, wo es Fische über den Damm spülte naja für gewagt ( Überlebenschance dabei ist natürlich auch ein Thema)
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sneep (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hallo,

ich muss zugeben, dass ich eine MF und eine SF nicht sicher unterscheiden könnte. Der Durchnittsangler hat da keine Chance.
SF gibt es nicht nur im Rursee, sondern auch im Staubecken Obermaubach werden regelmässig SF gemeldet.
Ein Teil der gemeldeten Fische ist zwar falsch bestimmt, aber ein grosser Teil sind SF. Trotzdem wurde aus der Rur selber noch keine SF gemeldet.

Das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Weshalb bin ich da so sicher?
SFwandern in Fliessgewässer während der Laichzeit ein. Zu dieser Zeit sind aber die Salmonidenstrecken bis Mai gesperrt.
Sollte tatsächlich eine SF so tolpatschig sein sich über die Staumauer spülen zu lassen, wird sie sich in der Rur binnen Wochen zur BF umfärben.

Daher muss ich im Fluss nicht mit SF an der Angel rechnen.

SnEEp


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Danke#h, dass die sich auch noch umfärbt hatte, ich nicht bedacht.
Gruß A.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

moinsen,
damit wäre ich wohl völlig überfordert...|kopfkrat

ich hatte in der ostsee schon 3, oder 4 mefos die ich in nem bach 100%ig zu ner bafo gemacht hätte...die hatten nämlich rote punkte(eine kleine von ca 15-20cm, eine ca 50cm und eine ü60...)

ich habe mal gehört, dass sich manche mefos nach dem laichen dazu entschließen, ein paar jahre im fluss zu bleiben(bei genug nahrung usw...) und sich dann auch bafo-typisch färben?
wenn ja, aber ohne rote flecken, oder?

"wandeln" sich große bafos denn auch zu mefos um, wenn sie gerade lust haben???
verlieren sie dann die punkte, oder machen sie es überhaupt nicht...?

diese verrückten viecher


----------



## Sneep (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hallo,

also zunächst einmal.
MF sind unberechenbare und höchst unlogische Tiere. Es gibt in NL ein System von Sensorkabeln um Fische mit implantierten Sendern zu lokalisieren. So kann man den Weg eines Fisches  fast  lückenlos erfassen. 
Die gezeigte MF von knapp 90 cm war besendert
Es ist eindeutig eine MF, das belegt der Strontiumgehalt der Schuppen, der beweist einen Aufenthalt im Meer.

Nach dem 1. Laichaufstieg, blieb der Fisch fast 10 Monate in der Maas. Beim 2. Aufstieg fingen wir sie erneut. Diesmal begab sie sich nach dem Laichen zügig auf den Abstieg.
Bei Venlo traf sie dann aber auf einen Angler ohne Bestimmungsbuch.

Forellen mit Rotanteilen, insbesondere roten Fettflossen sind  als BF zu bestimmen. Fast alle Angler nennen auf die Frage wie sie BF erkennen, die roten Punkte, aber Achtung, es gibt durchaus Stämme ganz ohne rote Punkte.

Die Beobachtung dass MF über Jahre im Süsswasser bleiben habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Das kann ich mir in Küstennähe aber schon vorstellen. Wenn Forellen sich in eine andere Form umwandeln, tun sie das zu 100%, d.h. sie bekommen dann auch als BF rote Punkte.

Adulte BF können sich nicht spontan entscheiden ins Meer abzuwandern. Sie sind ganz einfach nicht an Salzwasser angepasst und würden verdursten.

Die Entscheidung ob MF oder BF fällt im Alter von 1-3 Jahren.
Ein Teil der Forellen entscheidet sich ins Meer zu gehen und beginnt ihren Körper umzubauen, die sogenannte Smoltifizierung. Die Fische bekommen winzig kleine, lose sitzende Seeschuppen und beginnen ab März bei einer Länge von 18 cm mit dem Abstieg ins Meer.

Wobei der Anteil der Smolts nicht abhängt von der Form der Elterntiere, sondern von der Qualität des Besatzgewässers.
Aus einer Laichgrube von 2 BF können sich so bis zu 100% zu MF entwickeln.

Wenn europäische Forellen die Form wechseln, hat das fast immer mit falschem Besatz zu tun.

Wer sich Seeforellen bestellt, um diese auch im Fluss fangen zu können, darf sich nacher nicht wundern, wieso nur BF geangelt werden. 

Beim Besatz grosser, tiefer Seen mit BF kann es sogar passieren, dass ein Teil in der Tiefe Fische jagt, während der andere Teil in der Nähe der flachen Ufer auf Insekten Jagd macht. Häufig behalten diese Uferforellen ihr BF Kleid, während diejenigen BF, die auch die Lebensweise der SF angenommen haben sich entsprechend umfärben.

Da gibt es aber vieles, was noch auf Entdeckung wartet.

sneep


----------



## Arenberger (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hi, 
Dass nenn ich ja mal super interessant.
Da denkt man man weiß schon etwas über Fischarten usw , aber dann kommt sneep und macht einen so erstaunt 
Echt Hammer was die Natur alles macht und super interessant
Vielen dank sneep für die Infos
Aber eine Frage habe ich dazu, wie schon mitbekommen habe ich ja mehre Teiche die von nem Bach gespeist sind, in diesem kommen so genannte Steinfroellen vor. Jetzt weiß ich von mind 2 Ca 15 cm großen forellen die in den Weiher kamen. Wie verändert sich ihre Farbe und die Größe. Da der Weiher Ca 600qm hat bleiben die wohl bachfroellen und durch genug Nahrung wachsen die auch normal ab oder sehe ich das falsch?
Gruß


----------



## Sneep (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*



Arenberger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Aber eine Frage habe ich dazu, wie schon mitbekommen habe ich ja mehre Teiche die von nem Bach gespeist sind, in diesem kommen so genannte Steinfroellen vor. Jetzt weiß ich von mind 2 Ca 15 cm großen forellen die in den Weiher kamen. Wie verändert sich ihre Farbe und die Größe. Da der Weiher Ca 600qm hat bleiben die wohl bachfroellen und durch genug Nahrung wachsen die auch normal ab oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Gruß



Hallo,

Die bleiben BF. Ob sie im Teich normale Grösse erreichen, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei verbutteten Barschen oder Brassen ist das so. Bekommen die später ausreichend Futter, wachsen die auf normale Grössen ab.

Bei der Steinforelle ist es aber so, dass der Stamm bereits seit  hunderten von Jahren so klein ist. Es ist möglich, dass der Kleinwuchs mittlerweile bei dem Stamm schon genetisch festgelegt ist. In diesem Fall würde es bei der Grösse bleiben. Die 2 Frage kann ich dir somit leider nicht beantworten.

Frage meinerseits, woher weißt du dass es Steinforellen sind?

Als Steinforellen bezeichnet man kleinwüchsige Bachforellen in sehr Nahrungsarmen Bächen. Steinforellen sind mit ca. 15-16 cm laichreif und produzieren dann 50 Eier.
Das sind ausgesprochene Wildfische, extrem clever und vorsichtig. Die gehen im Drill wie die Teufel und sind alles andere als leicht zu fangen.

sNeeP


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

ja, schon wahnsinn diese kleinen, süßen trutten:k

vielen dank sneep#6


----------



## Arenberger (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Guten Morgen,
Da der Bach nur halt sehr klein ist und nur manche guppen hat die vllt Knie tief sind.
Als Kind haben wir die Froellen manchmal unter Wurzel mit der Hand versucht zu fangen und ich habe noch nie eine größere Froelle gesehen dort. 
Daher dachte ich mir das es nur Steinfroellen sein könnten .
Ausseinander halten mit normalen Bf kann man die ja nicht so einfach oder? 
Wenn ich sie nochmal zu Gesicht bekomme kann ich ja aufklären ob sie normal anwachsen.
Gruß


----------



## florianparske (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Nur weil du keine größeren gesehen hast, heißt das nicht, dass nicht auch größere vorhanden sind...

Es ist außerdem wahrscheinlich, dass Forellen, die zu groß werden, dass Nahrung und Platz (Standplätze) im Bach nicht mehr ausreichen, Flussab wandern, wo dann i.d.R. mehr Platz und Nahrung ist.

Die Bachforellen wandern ja auch stromauf in die kleineren Bäche um zu laichen...
Würden dann die "Kinder" nicht irgendwann wieder abwandern, wäre ja bald kein Fisch mehr in den Unterläufen...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Arenberger (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hi,
Wenn er in den Rhein mündet ist er klar etwas größer aber da passiert nicht mehr viel 
Aber die Frage ist wie kann man sie unterscheiden ausser im Winter zu fangen und nach laich schauen. 
LG


----------



## Sneep (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hallo,

Eine Steinforelle ist ja auch nur eine BF, da gibt es keine äusseren Unterschiede. 

Das sicherste ist die Laichreife von sehr kleinen Forellen von 15-16 cm.
Die beiden 15-er BF in deinem Teich können ja sowohl 5-jährige Steinforellen wie auch normale BF mit 2 Jahen sein.

sneep


----------



## Arenberger (2. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hallo, 
Wollte dann auch euch nichts vorenthalten was die Bacjforellen in dem Jahr gemacht haben.
Haben am Wochenende die Teiche gesäubert und es kamen paar Bachforellen zum Vorschein auch 2 die Ca 25 cm hatten . Habe leider nur eine mit 20 cm Fotografiert.
Haben auch einen Krebs gefunden eventuell kam den ja auch eine bestimmen 
Gruß Roman 





[/url]






[/url]






[/url]￼


----------



## Sneep (2. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hallo,

die kleine BF ist mit ca. 10 cm ein 0+ Fisch, also von diesem Jahr.
Die 20-25 cm Fische sind 1+, also mit einem Sommer +x

Die sind somit die von vor 2 Jahren. 25 cm ist schon ein gutes Maß für 2-jährige. Bei einem Wildstamm in einem durchschnittlichen Fließgewässer schon schwer zu schaffen.
Zuchtstämme sind da schnellwüchsiger, weil auf diese Schnellwüchsigkeit hin gezüchtet.

Wichtig ist auch das Nahrungsangebot. Besonders Gewässer mit hohem Kalkgehalt und damit vielen Insekten sind extrem produktiv. Als Beispiel gelten die Kreideflüsse in Süd-England.


Bei dem Krebs traue ich mir keine Bestimmung zu. Die Merkmale sind am Kopf und den Scheren. An der rechten Kopfseite hat der Krebs offensichtlich eine  Verletzung und die Scheren sind gar nicht zu sehen. Mit einem besseren Foto versuche ich es gerne noch einmal.
So kann ich nicht mal Arten ausschließen.

snEEp


----------



## Arenberger (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wer bin ich? Fischbestimmung Runde 2*

Hi, 
vielen dank für die Antwort echt klasse.
Auch mit dem Alter, der Bach hat schon gefühlte Massen an Bachfloh krebse aber da fehlt der Vergleich für mich. 
Eventuell hat die bachforelle ja auch das Futter für die Regenbogen angenommen und ist dadurch gut gewachsen 
Aber zu den Regenbogen formellen haben dann doch nochmal Ca 10 cm plus Volumen gefehlt da sieht man schon worauf die getrimmt sind! 
Gruß


----------

